# Dumpsters



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Is it just me or does it seem like dumpster companies steal other dumpster companies cans?

I swear they do!


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Do ya think? :laughing:

I spent all last summer on a cottage project north of me. Only one dumpster company within 50miles. Re raped me.

Got to go back again for 4 months this summer and it'll be the same thing again.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 26, 2008)

Several companies around here merged, but they still have the old signage on the bins. United Disposal owns Budget, and a couple others. Waste Management is always buying little guys too. I'm guessing that's what you are seeing.. Who do you use? They are all terrible in my experience.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

HomeSealed said:


> Several companies around here merged, but they still have the old signage on the bins. United Disposal owns Budget, and a couple others. Waste Management is always buying little guys too. I'm guessing that's what you are seeing.. Who do you use? They are all terrible in my experience.


Buddy of mine started a company last year. Recycles all materials right at his facility. PM me if you want the info. More than glad to let you know.


----------



## expertstormrepa (Mar 23, 2011)

How much are you guys paying? I am at $165 for the drop, and $69 per ton....expertstormrepair.com.....roof repair


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

150 for drop on a 20 yd
165 for drop on a 30 yd
35 per ton


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

HandyHails said:


> 150 for drop on a 20 yd
> 165 for drop on a 30 yd
> 35 per ton


Josh - who are you using, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Gough (May 1, 2010)

How many of you guys out there have a choice?? I think for a lot of us, there's only one outfit serving our areas. 

"I know it's crooked, but it's the only game in town."
-Canada Bill Jones


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

I dont know what you guys are talking about with drop off charges:blink: - around here you want a 20 yarder for demo its $4-5 hundred. If you dont fill it up they still charge you same price! If your going to fill with dirt its $500 minimum and if they find regular garbage in it (ketchup packet) they charge you more.

And we have many companies to choose from


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

SSC said:


> I dont know what you guys are talking about with drop off charges:blink: - around here you want a 20 yarder for demo its $4-5 hundred. If you dont fill it up they still charge you same price! If your going to fill with dirt its $500 minimum and if they find regular garbage in it (ketchup packet) they charge you more.
> 
> And we have many companies to choose from


I was thinking the same thing.

I get a 30 yarder for around 400 - I can put whatever I want in it, no matter how full or empty, and it is still the same.

If I fill it all the way with concrete, then I pay for overages - I have yet to see a per ton charge on anything - or receive a charge for any overages.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

CookeCarpentry said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> I get a *30 yarder for around 400* - I can put whatever I want in it, no matter how full or empty, and it is still the same.
> 
> If I fill it all the way with concrete, then I pay for overages - I have yet to see a per ton charge on anything - or receive a charge for any overages.



 . . .i wish


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

SSC said:


> . . .i wish


I hear it's probably in the $600-700 range near you. :shutup:


----------



## expertstormrepa (Mar 23, 2011)

Where are you guys working out of??? That is a great price...
______________________________________________________________________
www.expertstormrepair.com hail damage...storm damage...no problem


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

CookeCarpentry said:


> I hear it's probably in the $600-700 range near you. :shutup:


I hate to shop around i would much rather deal with one company but with containers you can save a couple hundred by doing so. its probably the only thing i do shop around for.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Berks Transfer. They have a facility near me also. I can take up to 700lbs in my cutaway for $35 up to a ton is $50. Really convenient. Up behind Sam's club on 5th St. Highway. I get special pricing since I use them regularly and exclusively. I'm dropping off about twice a week and at least a dumpster a month. I usually go for the 20yd as its so much easier to hoist trash up over the edge. Especially buckets of old plaster and tile.

Berks county is crazy cheap for trash removal. I can't get rid of it that cheap at the landfill!


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

HandyHails said:


> Berks Transfer. They have a facility near me also. I can take up to 700lbs in my cutaway for $35 up to a ton is $50. Really convenient. Up behind Sam's club on 5th St. Highway. I get special pricing since I use them regularly and exclusively. I'm dropping off about twice a week and at least a dumpster a month. I usually go for the 20yd as its so much easier to hoist trash up over the edge. Especially buckets of old plaster and tile.
> 
> Berks county is crazy cheap for trash removal. I can't get rid of it that cheap at the landfill!


If I go to the BFI/Conestoga landfill in Morgantown it is like $42 a ton.

I try not to handle trash twice though, so I almost always use dumpsters.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Last I checked its a minimum of $75. I just use the citizen drop off though. I'm not driving out on the garbage.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

HandyHails said:


> Last I checked its a minimum of $75. I just use the citizen drop off though. I'm not driving out on the garbage.


 
I do the same thing - the citizen drop off - I've never hit $75....even with my truck fully loaded.

Something fishy is going on....:blink:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

CookeCarpentry said:


> I do the same thing - the citizen drop off - I've never hit $75....even with my truck fully loaded.
> 
> Something fishy is going on....:blink:


WTF?! Reason number 1,274 I hate going to the landfill. I haven't gone in well over a year at this point. I never bothered asking for contractor pricing or anything. I assumed it was the same for all.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

just priced some today:whistling

10yd... $325.00 - 2 ton max 
20yd... $375.00 - 3 ton

30yd... $435.00 - 4 ton

2 weeks max - 24hr. notice - cash only :blink:

Local drop off at waste manag. is $65.00 ton with 20 or 30 dollar min i think


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

SSC said:


> I dont know what you guys are talking about with drop off charges:blink: - around here you want a 20 yarder for demo its $4-5 hundred. If you dont fill it up they still charge you same price! If your going to fill with dirt its $500 minimum and if they find regular garbage in it (ketchup packet) they charge you more.
> 
> And we have many companies to choose from



I used to work for a guide rail and fencing company. The landfill contracted us to put up 30' tall privacy fence around the trash pile so the neighbors didn't have to look at it. You would no BELIEVE the parade of trucks coming into the dump through the course of a day. Mostly coming down from NY because PA trash taxes are a bargain compared to any state that touches us!!


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

superseal said:


> just priced some today:whistling
> 
> 10yd... $325.00 - 2 ton max
> 20yd... $375.00 - 3 ton
> ...


Was this comparable to the others? when i order containers i usually get no weight limit. . . but the price is usually more. 
3 tons for a 20 yd seems low


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

SSC said:


> Was this comparable to the others? when i order containers i usually get no weight limit. . . but the price is usually more.
> 3 tons for a 20 yd seems low


Yes it does...this guy is a small hauler- not sure if this matters - but the other pricing was higher for all sizes, although i could pay by check:laughing:


----------



## DBBII (Aug 28, 2008)

HandyHails said:


> Last I checked its a minimum of $75. I just use the citizen drop off though. I'm not driving out on the garbage.


At least where I live, if you use the citizen drop off, you have to show your tax bill to prove you are a property owner in the County.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

superseal said:


> Yes it does...this guy is a small hauler- not sure if this matters - but the other pricing was higher for all sizes, although i could pay by check:laughing:


Dave - Cook & Young Industries is who I use almost exclusively.

I've had dumpsters as long as 6 months, with no extra charge. They take checks, CC, etc.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow, I get off cheap! There is a transfer station 4 miles from my house... the minimum fee is $46 for the first ton an sumfin like $30 bux a ton after that. I just load up the box truck but eventually I'm thinking about getting a EZ Dump trailer


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like dumpster companies steal other dumpster companies cans?


Unless I have it wrong, my understanding is that containers are exchanged between companies all of the time.. similarly to how you can exchange propane tanks at most stores that sell them regardless of where you bought it. 

My office neighbor is always changing his trash company and he explained to me that he shops around for the best "pull" price to have the thing emptied.. and essentially when they drop the new container, they take the full one, dump it, and then repaint it with their name.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

We don't pay by the ton. Just the size of the dumpster. You can only put concrete in a 10 yard around here. And shingles only up to a 20 yd.

10-$150
20-$265
30-$325
40-$465

They all claim to charge a fee every day after one week, but we have never been billed for it. We do a considerable amount of dumpster business.

WM would probably be the most expensive option by far around here.


----------



## fred777 (Feb 11, 2007)

You using HAI for those prices listed Slowsol?


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

slowsol said:


> 10-$150
> 20-$265
> 30-$325
> 40-$465


WOW


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I guess my off the cuff estimate of 3k for a dumpster on a remodel this morning was a little off. Oops. I had to get to work!


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

This dumpster stays at my house. They come pick it up when it's full. It's about $200 per dump. Its a 40 YD.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

3 yard dumpster picked up every other week is 40 per month ...worst part about it is my driveway is super long and when the frost lets lose the truck destroys my drive way

they will take any thing on the ground too...


----------



## DKnafo (Feb 1, 2009)

Will be doing my bath soon. For a typical 9x5 bathroom gut, how big of a dumpster shoyls I get?


----------



## 3afinishingtouc (Mar 23, 2011)

A ten yard dumpster should be sufficiant. All flooring, vanity, tub, and surround should fit without any problems. Remember to layer your heaviest rubble in the bottom! Good luck!


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

I use a small local guy that I found a few years ago.

$90.00/10 yard can
$125.00/20 yard can
$175.00/30 yard can

$75.00/ton

I used to use a company called Benjer, but they started trying to screw me with ridiculous overages, and no matter how much business I gave them, they never gave me a break. When they wanted almost $500 for a 30 yard dumpster I said "That's it".


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

fred777 said:


> You using HAI for those prices listed Slowsol?


ABC Dumpsters. It's a small operation, but so are we.

I've heard from two different past bosses that HAI was one to stay away from.


----------



## fred777 (Feb 11, 2007)

I might have to check them out. I have used HAI in the past....
They have fast service but seems that lately their prices are
all over the place.


----------



## SanJoseConcrete (Mar 26, 2011)

The landfill where I live has really changed in the past year. Long gone are the days of pull up and dump. Now it's pull up and sort, while the powers that be look over your shoulder.


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

SanJoseConcrete said:


> The landfill where I live has really changed in the past year. Long gone are the days of pull up and dump. Now it's pull up and sort, while the powers that be look over your shoulder.


I think ca restrictions are really harsh but they tend to set the trend for the rest of the country :whistling:


----------

